# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  South Island planning - Tekapo problem.....

## Atravel

I’m in the process of planning my South Island itinerary, going to take about 25/26 days to do it.    Arriving Picton  Nelson,  Greymouth,  Franz Josef,  Fox Glaciar,  Wanaka,  Queenstown (also Milford Sound trip),  Invercargill....  we then need to get to Christchurch but since we are taking the intercity coach around we have two options – go north via Dunedin or via Twizel & Tekapo.    I REALLY want to go to Tekapo...

----------


## davidsmith36

I'm planning to visit New Zealand for the first time ,I don’t know why it took me so long until I finally travelled this awesome country!

----------


## sukamin123

The content you share is really helpful for me. I hope you will provide more great information. crossword puzzles

----------

